# video thumbnails on Windows 7 64bit



## BlackBuzz (Jan 25, 2009)

hi guys,

got a rather annoying problem i was hoping you could help with...

my avi thumbnails are not generating correctly on my windows 7 64bit installation. they generate using the first frame from each video so are therefore often black. i had this problem on vista x64 and solved it using the 64bit vista codec pack. this does not seem to fix the problem on windows 7

any idea how i can get my thumbnails to work correctly?? i understand its a beta and there isn't a lot of support for it but its rather annoying me when i use my windows 7 boot

cheers


----------

